# Pimp my ride, 2012 EVo Stumpy HT 29er



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

I picked up a 2012 Stumpy EVO HT 29er (man thats a long name) to work out of an all mountian bike and into a XC racer.
I know I could have gone with a lot of other base bikes to do this but I really liked the black on black paint combi and it had parts on it that I could swap onto my 29er Epic so why not, right  Out of the box it was *24.8* lbs

First up I made the swap changes from bike to bike and a few minor tweaks just to get it going. Flipped the stem, installed XX 160/140 rotors, Specialized Renegade tires and went tubeless, e.thirteen 32 tooth ring and changed out the saddle.

Ended up swapping the Fox fork onto the Epic and bringing over the Reba to this bike to save a few grams. Cut the bars down, swapped in another seat and hit the trail. This setup had it at *23.3* lbs

Last night I did the biggest mod yet.
Carbon Custom Lefty @ 1159 grams. Project 321 Lefty hubs with stans crest rims @ 1530 grams. Have not weighed it yet but will tonight. Its noticable how much lighter is it and I'm thinking in the *22lb* range but not sure yet.

Future plans are a Ritchey superlight 58cm flat bar 120g, Ritchey super logic seat post 27.2x300 @ 148g which will arrive tomorrow. S-works crankset with Lightning spider and e.thirteen 32 tooth ring. Everything I can find shows this to be about 460 grams. Arms are in and waiting on spider.

So that said I need help on the other parts to get the fat cut off of this thing and have it burly enough for the riding and racing I do.

I know I need to do cogs, brakes, tires. What else and who has an idea of what this thing should weigh once I get all the mods done?

Any help members can toss out will be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, I would think that once you get those mods done, add some i-link der cables in there and maybe do some tuning to your rear der that you would probably be in the 17's (I would hope anyway). Love the "black" theme you got going on for sure!

How are those Renegades working for you? I noticed a little mud on them in one photo. Seriously thinking about picking up a set for this summer once things dry out here in MD.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Seat post. The stock one is heavy. Wheels. Stans wheelsets are lighter.


----------



## LynskeyMatt (Feb 11, 2012)

im liking it, stealthy, good job


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Renegades are working well. Been riding them in all conditions and they are ok but not great in the mud. A fasttrack or captain would be perfect but Ive been working on technical skills so the small knobs make for more work.

Just did my 2nd race of the season yesterday, first WIN. 40+ Cat 1 XC race so I can say this bike has a good start to it.

I'll be happy once its 21 on the button. Its 22.1 right now and I have a few more tweaks to do before this weekend and the next weigh in.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, when I started building my GT Peace my goal was to get that sucker down to 22 lbs. I made the goal and then picked up a Moto 29er and the goal was to come in at the same weight since the frame was alu and I managed to squeek in there at 21.5. I picked up a Vassago Jabber frame in Dec and the goal was to be at 21 flat even though it was a steel frame (better quality than cheap Moto frame). Unfortunately I am sitting at 21.6 with my winter tire choice on it (WTB Bronson on the front and a Wolverine on the rear). I suspect that I will be down at under 20 once I swap the tires back out for the summer. I also know that I could shed some more weight by getting another set of wheels built or simply picking up a prefab Stans set. I tell ya, the WW game never ends!

Congrats on the win!


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

So my Ritchey hookup is lagging.

I need a light bar and seat post for this bike.

Any idea's and places for the best pricing?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm curious, why didn't you just get the carbon frame? LOoks like it would have saved you money in the long run.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

You must have some crazy long femurs.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

DavidR1 said:


> I'm curious, why didn't you just get the carbon frame? LOoks like it would have saved you money in the long run.


Every carbon MTB frame I've had I've broken.........not a money saver over time.

That and I like the way Alum rides, takes a crash and I really wanted the blacked out frame.

My team is sponsored by Specialized so I had plenty to choose from and money wasn't really an issue it was more what fit my needs and wants.

Plus a S-works crash replacement frame is 2k and an alum is a few hundo at best.
Easy math.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm all limbs :thumbsup:


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

MARKtheSHARK said:


> So my Ritchey hookup is lagging.
> 
> I need a light bar and seat post for this bike.
> 
> Any idea's and places for the best pricing?


i dont know the price range you are locking at but this is not to expensiv and realy light 100g and 150 dollar. whit this seat post you will save about 200g. Woodman Components Carbo EL Carbon Fiber Seatpost 100g! | eBay

PS. awsome bike. i would realy like to ad a lefty to my sj comp carbon but i can not afford it. sorry for my bad english.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I am actually quite happy with my KCNC seat post. I have two of them due to the fact that the new frame required me to move up to a 400mm one. (still got the 27.2 350mm if interested). I think I got the first one for about $80 off ebay and the second one from Amazon for about $100. I think the 350mm one is about 135g or something like that. Pretty light for the price though the one posted above is pretty sweet. 

Not sure what sort of bar you like but seeing how you have a flat bar I am guessing that it is about 560mm wide. That being said you could look at the Syntace (something like that) F99 which weighs in at 99g and sells for about $100 or the F109 which is a 31.8 clamp size and weighs in at about 109g. I think Quality Bikes is their distributor so just about any shop (even Performance) could order one for you. I personally have a Ritchey WSC Super Logic w/ a 1/4" rise that weighs in at 138g after being cut down to about 610mm.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Heres a pic of my old set up when I had my cheap full carbon saddle on it (yes I said cheap as it was only $100). I was running a Thompson lower cradle in it due to the carbon rails but have since picked up a Smud carbon lower cradle that I have been running with no problems. Not much of a weight savings but its carbon for crying out loud (maybe 10g difference) and it provides more support to the carbon rails on my SLR that I ride now.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what tires are your running on your bike? Yes, I can see that they are Spec but which ones? Looking for a new front tire, like the Renegade but want at least a 2.0 or 2.1 as I am riding a rigid SS setup. I am also looking for something that is close to if not less than 550g.


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

1SPD said:


> Just out of curiosity, what tires are your running on your bike? Yes, I can see that they are Spec but which ones? Looking for a new front tire, like the Renegade but want at least a 2.0 or 2.1 as I am riding a rigid SS setup. I am also looking for something that is close to if not less than 550g.


he is youses the renegade, but in 29 you wont get wider than 1.9. i have heard that the renegade is actualy wider than that, i think it was 2.0 or 2.1. i have got the tires my self and i think they work realy good.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

According to their site:
the S works version of the Renegade only comes in a 1.8 or 1.95 and the same for the Renegade Control which weighs more. Maybe I am missing something or they make it in a different size but simply don't have it listed????


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

okey then i ment 1.95 i tought it was 1.9.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

No worries, I thought I might be missing something. I have a 2.0 on the rear right now but haven't been out on the trail with it just yet but know that I would prefer something larger on the front.

Ok I will let this thread get back on track! Sorry for going off tangent with all this.


----------



## cfrankscid (Feb 11, 2012)

I know you said it already, but you really should switch out that cassette. The stock SRAM pg1030 weighs about 400gr, so you could cut 180-200gr by switching to an SRAM XX Cassette. Even by switching to a pg1070 (the X9 Cassette) you will drop 100gr for $70. Thats pretty good grams per $ value. 

My first post  - just ordered a `12 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 29er. Am using some of the suggestions on this thread to get started. Keep them coming people!


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

cfrankscid said:


> I know you said it already, but you really should switch out that cassette. The stock SRAM pg1030 weighs about 400gr, so you could cut 180-200gr by switching to an SRAM XX Cassette. Even by switching to a pg1070 (the X9 Cassette) you will drop 100gr for $70. Thats pretty good grams per $ value.


no the pg 1030 weighs 355 g


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry guys, been out doing bike stuff and not at the PC.

So I swapped out the cassette to a 11-36 XX........so much lighter!

Bike is gettting dropped off today to have the S-works crank installed and I'll have it back tomorrow or so.
I'd have had this done a long time ago had it not been for the worst customer service experience with a bike company in 20 years. Lightnight Bikes........Ordered up their spyder, gave my card # ect via phone. Never showed up, called back 2 weeks later and left a message, charged me the next day and it still didn't show up for a week even though I could drive to the shop in 3 hours.
THEN when I get to the shop I cant install the spider because even though I asked on the phone nobody told me about or offered to sell me the special tool required to install the spyder. SERIOUSLY GUYS COME AWN!!!!!

So now over a month later its all ready to install and I'd do it myself but I'm so chapped I'll just have the shop do it so I dont lite the bike on fire.

All of that said.......Yes the Renegade Controls are not big enough and not light enough but they roll great on hardpack. I'll be swapping them out to a set of Rocket Rons I think in the next week.........or should I go Racing Ralphs? Whatcha think?


----------



## cfrankscid (Feb 11, 2012)

Mark - did you get an actual weight on the PG-1030? I've seen conflicting weights posted online.


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

cfrankscid said:


> Mark - did you get an actual weight on the PG-1030? I've seen conflicting weights posted online.


i weight it last week and then i weight it in to 355 gram


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

I did the hand to hand test. I was at the shop at they couldn't find the parts scale.

I'd trust the 355g weight


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Picked up my bike at the shop. They said the S-Works crank wouldn't work with the 32t and the e.thirteen chain guide............after a little grinder time.........it works :thumbsup:

Dropped almost a pound :eekster:

21.02lbs right now with a few more mods to make before the big races hit.

Still need a 120g range bar, lighter seat post and seat and maybe some XX brakes.

20lbs here I come :madman: just add money


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

needs a lighter chainguide too


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

I know!! 

I'm just starting to look for options if you have any good ones.

Was thinking a good sandwich type of rings would be cool but I dont know if they make them small enough for the 32 ring


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

this is one i made for a man in Denmark, its tall enough to fit my 35t ring and the tracks have about 3cm of movement.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Does something like that fit into the BB30 or replace a spacer?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

if bb30 threaded i think it would just need a larger radius to fit, and ya' it replaces a spacer.


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

MARKtheSHARK said:


> Does something like that fit into the BB30 or replace a spacer?


no it does not fit on bb30 i have tried it:madman: you need a device that has settube mount.

i think this one will work: r2-bike.com/Shift-up-Kettenfuehrung_1 - Translator


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i'n that case i'd have mattias make you one that weighs less and costs less too.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Are you already running 140mm rear rotor?


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, xx 140 rotor out back.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I said it before but bang for the buck gets you a KCNC post which is about 135-40g in a 27.2 x 350mm. You can find them used for under $80! New for $100. Syntace bar weighs in right around 100-115g I believe and are right around $100. Seats...there are a ton of them out there and this is really a preference thing imo but you can pick up used SLR's w/ carbon rails for under $100. The Smud full carbon seat weighs in at 68g and cost $149. You could probably pick up a carbon seatpost clamp from them as well which weighs like 10g or less. 

The cranks looks sweet btw!!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, there are alot of other brakes out there that weigh less than the XX. I'm riding some Elixer CR carbons right now which aren't too different and I have to say they aren't the lightest. Personally, I think the XTR's are a good deal, work great, and are fairly light. Then there are the R1's of course but they will cost you a bit more money. What about the Hygia brakes? They are pretty light weight and I have heard decent things about them, not that expensive either.

What chain are you running? You could try the KMC X9SL chain. I've been riding one for a year on my SS with no problems.

Also try a pair of JL ti spindles for your egg beaters. From what I can see in the pictures, yours aren't ti. They can support up to 200 lbs and only cost me about $55! They also decrease the Q factor slightly. (you can find them on ebay) Litterally took me about 10 minutes to swap them out, very easy to do. Been on them for about 6 months with no problems.

Sorry for all the little ideas but man, they all add up (both financially) as well as in weight! Good luck


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's another cool part since you have a Lefty: Black Cat Bone Bikes check out their 12 Bar steerer! I'm sure it would shave a little more weight. Not sure what the cost is (not sure I want to know actually).

Ok, I'll consolidate my posts:

seat: SLR carbon or ti, Smud full carbon at 68g ($149)
Post: KCNC about 135g for a 350mm in a 27.2 ($100 new)
Chain: KMC x9sl ($50)
Rotors: KCNC rotors are like 73g ea for a 160 and less for a 140 (cost is about $40/pair)
Brakes: Hygia, Formula R1, XTR
Spindles: JL titanium spindles for egg beaters ($60 off ebay)
iLinks: cable for derailleur or mini iLinks both can be found on ebay ($60)
Bar: Syntace weighs about 100-115g for the flat bar
Stem: Syntace F99 weighs 99g and costs about $100 (Quality bike parts is the distributor so just about any shop can order it for you)
Seat clamp: Smud, extralight, any number of carbon fiber ones out there. Even the KCNC one weighs in at about 10g.
hardware: doesn't do much but once you got everything else, replace loaded bolts with ti and unloaded ones with aluminum.
Tune the rear derailleur, carbon pulley wheels, plates, alu/plastic screws...

Man you have alot of options still left on the plate at this point that won't render the bike weak.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks 1SPD!!!

I kinda have my heart set othe R1's so I'm saving that upgrade. 

The stem I have on there I like so it will probably stay a while.

I'm looking at the KCNC seat post and will probably get a SLR to bolt onto it but like the Ti rails as I've snapped a few carbon railed seats in the past.

I like the idea of the pedal spindles..........off to look for those soon.

Yesterdays race course had me still wishing for that 2nd ring with the 36% climb but in all reality I probably should have ridden my Epic for that course anyway. I just like the light bike so much!

Thanks for the tips and keep them coming. I love to look at all my options before I pull the trigger.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Dang! I want that Lucy fork for cyclocross


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Ordered a New Ultimate Scandium Flat Bar @ 120grams and only $75
Also found the spindles for the Egg Beaters on FeeBay and have a bid in...... I'll get some at some point.

Still more to go but I have to eat


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mattias also sells a lefty steerer just like BCB, but he was doing it first i believe.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

sharp looking bike!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

MARKtheSHARK said:


> Ordered a New Ultimate Scandium Flat Bar @ 120grams and only $75
> Also found the spindles for the Egg Beaters on FeeBay and have a bid in...... I'll get some at some point.
> 
> Still more to go but I have to eat


I hear you on the having to eat part!

I have heard good things about the NU bars and have been thinking about getting a set myself to replace the Super Logic bar that I currently have. It would only shave about 15g over what I have but I would be going back to a flat bar which is something I have been thiking about.

Yep, that Lucy fork is sweet. I ride rigid so of course this is something I was looking at. But they are quite expensive and I feel that if I am going to go Lefty then I want the real deal (a carbon one like yours). None the less the carbon steerer is still a sweet addition to any Lefty.

As far as seats go, I have a carbon SLR that I swap out with my San Marco Aspice which has ti rails. The weight difference between the two is only 10g. I think I find the San Marco a little more comfy though and have pretty much been riding that all winter.

So far my spindles have held up well. When I got them I was weighing 185 or so and was a little concerned about the weight limit but they told me 200 lbs and I now weigh 172 so I think I am pretty safe. It was a cheap upgrade that shaved a good 50g or so at least. The fact that it lowers the Q factor is a bit of a bonus as well. They are basically a little shorter from where it sticks out of the pedal cage to where it bolts into your crank. The weight on my stock spindles was 106.8g and I believe the ti spindles are about 60g so that is a really good weight savings right there for such a small part!


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice, I definatly want the carbon steer tube........very sweet.

I think I'm going to get a set of Racing Ralphs this weekend to test out before my next race which is the first big one of the year.

I'm at 21 on the button now so the new goal is -20


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Lots of people ride the RR's but I have heard a bunch of people complain about tearing sidewalls and what not with the Schwalbe tires. But I personally have never ridden them so don't take that as a fact!

Well, I was on the quest for a light weight build for a while but have sort of gotten content with 20 lbs. I ride a steel Vassago Jabber Wocky that weighs some 4.6 lbs on its own and it's a single speed. But the ride is great and I'm not racing much so going much lower in weight isn't that big of a deal other than my just wanting a light bike. Oh and money of course...that is sort of slowing me down as well.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

20 is pretty good. My epic is a lot heavier and built for riding crazy so this bike can be lighter but it still has to hold up. I'm not looking for anything lower than 19 because I want it reliable and well........my wife is a Cat 1 and knows that my much larger bike is much lighter..........so her time is coming. I can feel it already.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh I have lots of room to play with and will probably get a new set of wheels built over the course of this year that will shed probably close to a pound off the weight of it. I may also replace the fork which will drop another 1/2 lb but it all costs money!

Fortunately, my wife doesn't ride much. I built her a bike with all my old XTR stuff when I crossed over to a 29 SS. But God forbid I go back and try to take it apart and build up my other 29er frame with all the parts. She now insists that she have a bike even though she rarely rides it.


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

New Ultimate bars , Ultalight Grips ,
Carbon waterbottle cage , New tires.............20.08 lbs

Ti-spindles arrive today, replacing shock boot with custom job (inner tube) and waiting on SLR saddle to show up..........Come on 19's


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Looks good, do you race where that furious fred will work?
Any idea how much you've got invested to get it that light?


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

The race we will be doing this weekend and then again at Keyesville the Fred works great. Not a good mud tire thats for sure. I like to have tires for the course just like I have my "other" 29er for when the need pops up


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Someones in socal! Fontana is my favorite race


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

She's lookin good! I'm sure you will be hitting the 19's really soon! Thought about a spiderless chain ring (sproket)? Home Brewed makes a pretty nice one that won't break the bank.

I think you are getting to the point where the amount of weight to be dropped is getting less and the cost is going up! 

I mean, you could go with a Schmolke handle bar (yes, I know you just got a new one) and shed another 15-20g. Your seat post of course, and your stem (I also have a Ritchey and don't plan on replacing it!!). And of course your breaks (keep saving for those R1's)

None the less, its looking good and imo it is a dream bike already!


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Its officially in the 19's after last night!

All the parts I've tried to go with a light weight budget minded part. I plan to race it a lot and dont want to spend $400 on a handlebar when I can get a $70 bar thats almost as light 

This whole thing started when my friend built up a 29er Moots Ti and spent about 10k and its 23lbs........

So I wanted to build a second bike for under 5k using basic off the shelf parts and have it to kick his butt with........

So far so good and its a fun bike to ride.

The Big Sandy this weekend is now calling for Rain and cold temps. I'm feeling a tire change for sunday!

1SPD do you have any info that might help with HomeBrewed.........I've emailed them several times and have still never been responded to. Not the type of parts purchaseing experience I'm hoping to have.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent!

I hear you on trying to do it on a budget. I also agree with not spending $400 on a bar when you can get one for $70 that only weighs 20g more! Glad I'm not the only sane person out there.

Glad to hear you hit 19 lbs! 

So did you use an ultra light weight tube to make your shock boot? Just a thought


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I posted this up in the SS section. Keep an eye on it. If anyone knows about spiderless rings it would be the folks over there since we all pretty much only have one ring on the front and there are quite a few guys moving to a spiderless set up on either the WI, S-works, or XO cranks.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/spiderless-rings-774592.html#post9095168


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Great looking bike. Dan at Homebrewed makes great stuff. He's usually very busy but it's worth the wait. I bought a spiderless ring for a XO crank on a SS application. It was a work of art. The rings are some of the lightest out there.


----------

